# whats good for trippy highs



## evz355 (Jun 9, 2009)

hey all was wondering what strain would be good for a crazy trippy seeing things that are not there :joint::grinch::banana:high is there such a strain


----------



## marcnh (Jun 9, 2009)

Good question!  Try some nitrous oxide when you hit the ceiling of the bud you're smoking!  Works for me!


----------



## jungle (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi the flying dutchman....flying dragon...sounds interesting....suposedly...the best psycodelic sativa and the best psycadelic indica crossed....this one caught my eye one day....I wonder if anyone knows if this is what you might be looking for?


----------



## HazeMe (Jun 9, 2009)

I here Belladonna is very trippy! Paradise seeds has Belladonna. In the strain description it says it has "peaks of hallucinogenic rushes". This will be one of my next purchases!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 9, 2009)

I've grown Belladonna before. Real easy strain to grow. I had some issues towards the end of flower because I had to move and spidermites- so it suffered a little. Overall it was some really good bud- not really a trippy high for me, but I'm sure there are some phenos out there that are. I will definitely grow some Belladonna again.


----------



## HazeMe (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the report, GrowinGreen! I definitely think Belladonna is going to be one of my next grows. I didn't think it would really be a true hallucinogenic. It still sounds good though. 

HazeMe


----------

